# How I make my Concrete Mountains



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

After my "carving tunnel portals out of foam" video, a few people have asked how I make my mountains, so I put this video together.


----------



## ranman101 (Jan 5, 2015)

I love the video and was about to do this, but for some reason I can't find the mix you used in California. Any suggestions.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

ranman101 said:


> I love the video and was about to do this, but for some reason I can't find the mix you used in California. Any suggestions.


Thank you for your kind words. I thought sand topping mix was readily available? What you don't want is a lot of aggregate, or rocks. Mortar mix will work. I have read other people use what they called "plastic cement", http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/PlasticCement.asp but I couldn't find that here in Florida.


----------



## ranman101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks so much.


----------

